# Subtank Mini RBA Deck



## sneakydino (25/5/16)

Hi Guys

Does any vendor have stock of he Subtank Mini RBA Deck. Would like to ship today so it can be in Durbs by Friday at least.


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

You looking for the RBA and not the base right? If so then...

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/subtank-mini-rba-coil/

Bam! Don't forget to add the XXX to your order

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## sneakydino (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> You looking for the RBA and not the base right? If so then...
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/subtank-mini-rba-coil/
> 
> Bam! Don't forget to add the XXX to your order




You can have all my internets for today..Shot alot bra

Reactions: Like 1


----------

